# 99 Altima Check Engine light will not turn on at startup



## kidfcp (Aug 19, 2008)

I haven't had much luck tracking down this issue. But here we go...

I have a 99 Nissan Altima GXE and it's still in excellent running condition. I've kept up maintenance on it, and still love to drive it.

I took it in for it's yearly state inspection and was shocked that it failed. The mechanic says it passes all emissions, and complimented the care I took in it. It still runs great.

The problem is the 'check engine' light. It does not power on, when turning the key at startup (part of self diagnostics). The mechanic suggested I 'go to Nissan and have the computer reprogrammed'. It just seemed like an uniformed suggestion. The car is starting up and running without any problems.

My first thoughts were...
Maybe its the bulb behind dashboard? So I changed it and still no power on.
Wanted to see if the computer was cause...but I hooked up my OBD2 scanner and it seems to communicate with computer fine.
If the computer was shot, the car would not run at all. So I know it works

Any ideas at the problem?

Strange that most people freak out when the light comes on. But for me, the problem is that it's off.

Is there a fuse that I can check, directly related to the CEL/SES light? (CEL for 'check engine light or SES for 'service engine soon'). If so, where would it be located? (looks like there is 3 fuse boxes: 1 under dash and 2 under hood...but don't see 'CEL' or "SES' listed on any of the diagrams. Someone mentioned it could be 'ECM' fuse, but don't see this listed either).


Thanks


----------



## kidfcp (Aug 19, 2008)

*resolved*

Just replying to my own post. Only because I think it may help someone else: Turns out the computer need to be 'reflashed' also known as 'reprogramming'. The strange part: I could hook up a scanner and get OBD codes no problem. The computer just 'lost' the ability to communicate a signal to CEL. And the CEL bulb was fine, as was the wiring. Weird stuff. The reflash probably costs a bundle at a Nissan dealer. Or a creep could hose you for $ by saying 'a new computer is needed' (I knew someone who could take care of it fortunately).


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

if i were you I would be happy for the fact that i'll still read and throw codes. heh


----------

